# Global vs Technical and Professional Component



## AR2728 (May 23, 2011)

Here's the scenario:  The hospital employs a pulmonogist.  The hospital performs PFT on the patient, and then sends the report to the pulmonogist (who works multiple locations), he reads the report a different day.  Since the services are provided on seperate dates, does the hospital now have to bill TC and PC for each respective date of service?  Are they allowed to still bill global since they are billing both servies? If so, what date should be used?  Are there any specific guidelines that specify what to do in cases such as these?


----------

